# Wie lade in in java eine vorhandene json datei als JSONObject?



## realpower (22. August 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich entwickle gerade eine Android apk, bei der ich eine schon vorhandene .json Datei laden möchte.
Ich bekomme das jedoch einfach nicht hin und finde auch nach googeln keine Antwort dich mir verständlich genug ist.
Die json Datei liegt bereits in meinem res Ordner und ich kann per R.raw.jasondatei auf sie zugreifen. Nur weiß ich eben nicht wie ich sie als JSONObject lade.
Ich danke euch jetzt schon für eure Hilfe!

Viele Grüße

Chris


----------



## genodeftest (22. August 2011)

Schau dir mal die Constructors an: http://developer.android.com/reference/org/json/JSONObject.html
1. .json-Datei als String einlesen
2. String an Constructor von JSONObject übergeben
fertig.


----------

